# Janese Military skull highly toxic poison green



## haide

Hi,this bottle was received with a touch-to-dust plastic cork and few gray sandy matter in it.It seems like a Japanese military poison bottle during WW2.There are 6 characters around the skull,the 2 bigger means "highly toxic",4 smaller under the skull is a bit blur to read,I think the first one means "empty"or"air",the last one means"use".Is the sandy matter probably the original poison？I cleaned the bottle with washing power and disinfectant（NaCLO）,still a bit of fear..


----------



## CreekWalker

For displaying , it should be find! That's a cool relic, I saw one, awhile back at a gun show, believe it was priced at $45.


----------



## CanadianBottles

Very interesting!  I would be a bit apprehensive of that one as well, considering the sort of things the Japanese military was up to during WWII, but once it's washed out it should be alright.  Since it's a glass bottle it probably wasn't anything _that_ dangerous anyway.  You wouldn't want to store biological or chemical weapons in something that would smash open if dropped.  Most likely it held some sort of disinfectant.  Seems like that's what most collectible poison bottles held.


----------



## haide

CreekWalker:This one is about $23,with a chip on the forehead of the skull.You can hardly get a flawless piece which is claimed as a perfect one in China,ebay is much rigourer by comparison as far as I can see.

CanadianBottles:Why hadn't I thought of that,how could glass handle material posion to that dangerous?It seems that it's quite safe now,since no part of my body turned to violet~


----------



## CanadianBottles

haide said:


> CanadianBottles:Why hadn't I thought of that,how could glass handle material posion to that dangerous?It seems that it's quite safe now,since no part of my body turned to violet~



Glass would have been able to handle chemical or biological weapons no problem, in fact I believe that in WWI the mustard gas shells had glass inside them which would break on impact, releasing the gas.  The Japanese may have used a similar system, come to think of it... But seeing that you are not dead, I think we can safely rule out anything that dangerous.  I'm pretty sure that if it had contained anthrax or whatever you'd be noticing the effects by now.  So I'll say it's most likely a disinfectant of some sort.


----------



## haide

Yes I'm still alive!Actually I did do sth to test it：I poured the wash water onto some wild plants and into a insect hole，nothing abnormal happend.But still was a little worried since I'm Mammals.By now,I can say it's alright.


----------



## shmoo

Glass is used to store a great many chemicals because it is an inert material. It doesn't react with anything.

That's literally the only thing I remember from high school science class, LOL!


----------



## haide

shmoo said:


> Glass is used to store a great many chemicals because it is an inert material. It doesn't react with anything.
> 
> That's literally the only thing I remember from high school science class, LOL!



In the chemical property，glass is really tough，but in the physical property...
By the way，anything but the hydrofluoric acid I dare not pour into a glass bottle ...


----------



## offtrail

Very good find...love it!


----------



## RJ2

Killer!


----------

